# Fracino Heavenly and Cherub offer for Coffee Forum Members Only



## coffeebean

The Coffee Bean is offering Fracino Heavenly and Cherub machines to Coffee Forums members for £675 inc VAT + £25 P&P. PM me or email [email protected]androaster.co.uk if you are interested.

cheers

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

The retro-styled Heavenly and the compact, sleek and dynamic Cherub are the latest inlow-volume, semi-professional coffee machines which are semi-professional coffee machines which are reliable, durable and user-friendly.

Suitable for pods and ground coffee, the stylish machines are ideal for those requiring up to 50 coffees daily - revolutionising the espresso experience in offices, boutiques, hairdressers, pubs, bars and the home. Alternatively why not combine with our heavenly grinder and knock-out drawer and use coffee beans for the freshest coffee.

With the facility to make two drinks and steam milk simultaneously, these unique machines feature a

high-powered element, and a full-sized commercial group

ensuring production of the finest coffee. Complementing

today's vibrant bar and café culture, the range is perfect for

outside caterers or larger venues seeking the flexibility of a

portable espresso machine for great coffee 'on the go.'


----------



## bobbytoad

Lol nice plug,

I would love one to replace my Gaggia Classic though don't think it would fit in my tiny kitchen!

BTW what are the differences between the two? size and specs?


----------



## coffeebean

The only real difference between the 2 machines is the external appearance - all the workings are the same. Heavenly is H 415mm x W 390mm x D 510 mm

Cherub is H 365mm x W 340mm x D 480 mm

Both have a 2.3 ltr boiler capacity but Heavenly has a 4.5ltr tank where the Cherub has a 3 ltr tank. The Heavenly is very slightly heavier too.

Otherwise, they are the same.


----------



## AlIam

I believe the Heavenly has the hot water wand as an optional extra but it's included on the Cherub. Stainless sides are on optional extra on the Cherub.


----------



## coffeebean

Yes, that's true!


----------



## coffeebean

This offer is still open if anyone is interested.....


----------



## coffeebean

These machines are now £645 + £30 P&P

Andy


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I can say it's good value at that price if you like the look of them get yourself one and with the aftersales service being so readily available for any q&a it would be a good choice for anyone thinking of upgrading.


----------



## coffeebean

Cheers CoffeeJohnny! All my machines are delivered direct from Fracino to my customers and I'm always around to answer any queries anyone might have!


----------

